# JL / AW T jet bodies



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

for racing
What bodies would you recommend?

Cobra , Gran Sport Corvette ?

no rules, just building some runners IROC

with JL / AW magnets, assorted low ohm arms (Mean Green, Drag, ect..),
14t pin & drive, assorted wheels & tires.

any recommendations?
What are the screw size to body? and where do you get countersunk front screws?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Best price I've found for flush mounted screws ($9 for 100) is either Jerry at onestopslotshop-dot-com or at RT-HO. Both places are also great sources for parts.

For bodies I have run in IROC races with both Cobra and Gran Sports...love them both...so probably best to just pick your favorite! I think you are smart for sticking with the JL/AW chassis for economy and availability. Bud's or Lucky Bob's both usually carry good stocks of parts and bare chassis.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

cwbam, nice crop of cars! Also agree w/Beast, we have run AW/JL chassis
in similar trim allowing any non-ballast weighted body & call them
Fracas cars.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

If you want something different look at all the Model Motoring bods at Bud's. About 4-5 bucks each and plenty of colors per body style so no painting of your fleet to prepare them.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Mormnin Chuck:
I use #2-56 machine screws from local hardware store. About 10 for a dollar. you will need a tap to install them right but same store should carry it too for a couple 3 dollars. I also use the round diamond tool from Harbor freight set to recess the hole.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

